# Best milk jug / frothing jug and thermometer



## simmo3801 (Sep 27, 2012)

Having just taken delivery of my Gaggia Classic I was wondering what milk jugs or frothing jug if that's the correct term to use. What are considered good makes or what makes one better than others. I'll also need a thermometer so I'm looking for recommendations on that too please?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

With the disclaimer that I'm by no means an expert, my espresso machine is currently sitting in a cupboard, and that I can't foam milk for toffee - my two penneth:

Grab a cheap small jug and one of those temperature tag sticker things. The jugs all seem to be much of a muchness with the exception that teflon ones are easier to clean and those ones with the prong in the middle purportedly make it easier to get micro-foam.


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

I went for a relatively cheap option and went for a Motta Europa 50 cl from Cream Supplies, which I've been happy with - although I have no other past experience to compare it with. It's the perfect size for approx. 200-250 ml drinks - if you're going shorter than that you may want to think about the next size down. Bought motta thermometer from same site, but dont really use it as it just gets in the way... Wishing i'd bought the temp tag instead...


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try http://www.coffeehit.co.uk they do a very good quality range starting at about £6.00 also thermometers if required


----------

